# how strong is glocks polymer



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

OK guys I love my glocks and other polymer hand guns but how strong is glocks polymer and will it EVER BREAK:smt102. I mean I plan on keeping them for a long long time just wanted to ask this question


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Any material will have a yield point. What that is for the Glock, I don't know but I bet Glock does and that they won't reveal it.

With all of the various torture tests that the guns have been subjected to, Glocks seems to survive with best-of-class sort of results. 

I would think that the gun is stronger than you or I would ever need.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

+1 Flieger67

Glock seriously torture tests their weapons and I feel confident with my Glock and that it will last longer than me if taken care of.

I would think that if the Glock were subjected to chemicals dangerous to their polymers then that would be the most hazardous thing that could damage them - other than strapping them on a railroad track like a penny.


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

They seem to last longer than some 1911's with twice as many rounds through them. I only own 9mm Glocks and I doubt I will be able to wear them out. I also own 3 of them, so even if I wear one out, I have 2 more left. My grandkids won't be able to wear the other 2 out.


----------



## novacody78 (Jan 25, 2009)

I know that if you load a bullet with too much pressure it could cause the barrel to crack but do you think it would do anything to the polymer?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

SaltyDog said:


> +1 Flieger67
> 
> Glock seriously torture tests their weapons and I feel confident with my Glock and that it will last longer than me if taken care of.
> 
> I would think that if the Glock were subjected to chemicals dangerous to their polymers then that would be the most hazardous thing that could damage them - other than strapping them on a railroad track like a penny.


its not only Glock that torture tests their guns...

Glock test


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Was on a forum a year or so back and some guy posted a video of a Glock being driven over by a semi. It survived with some scratches and it was on a gravel road and not black top. But they picked it up an proceeded to shoot it. So I guess it can take some stress.

Can't seem to find it anywhere but I know I saw it.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I guess the short answer is "strong enough." I can't think of any significant number of failures on a handgun due specifically to the polymer. The bad batch of magazine floorplates on the Walther P99 in .40 might be an exception. I'd imagine that any blowout on a polymer frame would have caused at least some damage to a steel frame, and that's usually due to some KB type incident.

I have heard plenty of instances of steel frames cracking though. No doubt that polymer material is much less fatigue prone than metal.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> its not only Glock that torture tests their guns...
> 
> Glock test


Every time someone links to that site, it makes me want to cringe over what he does to that Glock...dang if it doesn't keep on shooting, though.

KG


----------



## novacody78 (Jan 25, 2009)

I am amazed at what all you can do to them and they will still shoot.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> its not only Glock that torture tests their guns...
> 
> Glock test


Wow, first time I've seen that. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Stronger than they need to be.


----------



## thug23 (Dec 9, 2007)

Food for thought...my G22 fell off the side of a roof top ledge and landed on the pavemnt from 6 stories high and hardly had a scratch on it just the tip of the barrell was scuffed up. Handle and frame didn't brake and it shot just fine the next day at the range....I still carry it today 3 years later.:smt1099


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I"ve posted this elsewhere but it fits here. In 2008 a tornado took my home. My Glock 22 was on nightstand and was taken into funnel. We started rebuilding right away and about 4 months after storm we graded the lawn to remove my other two neighbors houses imbedded in my lawn. About 8" down we found the Glock. It had been slammed into the ground and buried about 10" into the clay (this is Tennessee!) and rubble. The storm was estimated to be a Force 4 so you can guess at the force behind the slam! I dug the Glock out, dissassembled it, cleaned it thoroughly but replaced no parts. I did steel wool (#1000 with CLP) some rust off of internal parts. Cleaned and lubed, I took it to the range and fired it. No problems.I have since traded it in on a G23 and its new owner fires it often.

I am a S&W revolver person, but I will always own at least one Glock. It is ugly and doesn't fit my hand as well as some other guns but it is accurate, dependable and _very, very durable_. It is in my Bug Out Bag along with 6 loaded mags. If I should ever have to go to a nasty place, in a nasty time, it would be my SHTF gun for sure!


----------



## 123Slickster (Feb 1, 2010)

*How strong?*

Well being that Glocks came from heaven, I'd say they are pretty strong.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

I would say that they are strong enough that I wouldnt worry about anything happening to it if I owned one. They got their reliable reputation for a reason... :smt023


----------



## Texcowboy (Dec 3, 2010)

Amazing torture tests and stories, Bruce's tests almost gave me a sick stomach. I am anal about keeping my guns clean and not abusing them in any way so after reading about all of that torture I know my Glock 32 will last forever.:smt083


----------

